# SAM-e and Glucosamine Chondroitin plus MSM, Bad?



## Gatts (Sep 3, 2004)

I wanted to know if it is bad to take Glucosamine Chondroitin plus MSM and then take another pill of SAM-e. Is that over doing it?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

What is sam-e?


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

Gatts said:
			
		

> I wanted to know if it is bad to take Glucosamine Chondroitin plus MSM and then take another pill of SAM-e. Is that over doing it?


 There are products available which combine Glucosamine and SAM-e like this one.  I've not seen any adverse events reported from this combo.   I'm not seen Glucosamine/Chon/MSN and SAM-e combined but I assume it's safe.  You may want to do more research to make absolutely sure.

 What are the doses of your Glucosamine and SAM-e?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is sam-e?


_http://www.onedietstore.com/sam-e_200-mg-active.htm

I can´t see why not. _


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is sam-e?





> SAM-e is an acronym for S-adenosyl-L-methionine, a natural compound found in every human cell and involved in over 35 biochemical processes in the body. Clinical research findings, as demonstrated in this Evidence Report summary, support SAM-e???s ability to relieve depression and osteoarthritis joint pain, as well as promoting liver health. SAM-e was officially introduced into the U.S. as a dietary supplement in 1998.


 http://www.naturemade.com/WellnessTopics/wt_articles.asp?articleid=105


----------

